# OMG it's HOT!!!!!!!



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

The Southeastern & Midwestern USA are literally boiling hot. And the SE U.S. is suffering from a severe lack of rain.

Yesterday it was 112 degrees in Georgia and it's the same today - likely will be hotter. Sunday & Monday will also be over 100 degrees. To make matters worse it's pretty humid too - so it feels 10-20 degrees hotter.

I had to take Sadie to the park to play at 8:30 this morning and by 10:30 when we left it was almost 90 degrees - but she got in a great run & play time with other dogs. 

I took her out about 20 minutes ago to pick a few melons in the garden & 10 minutes later she was running for the door to come back inside. Even an outdoor lover doesn't want to be outside. 

Take care of all your babies & watch for heat stroke!

Here's a dashboard printout from yesterday.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we're still waiting for our summer to kick start...it's been a very wet one here with more rain forecast for the foreseeable future


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Vizsal Baby me and jack feel your pain. Jack like the out doors too and he is not liking this heat at all. We live near St. Louis and its been stupid hot!! Tried to like jack run outside late, around 11pm, and it was still in the high 90s. Needless to say we werent outside that long.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Heat index was 105-115 here today too...NW of DC. Glad we got this second V to keep the other one entertained.ha ha. But seriously, I really want to take them hiking/swimming but it's actually dangerous. Hopefully this heat let's up and we don't spend all summer indoors. 

Ps...they're actually setting cooling centers for those wo AC.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We ended up 112 actual temp today. Heat index even higher  

For our Celsius friends, that is about 44 Celsius and the humidity is awful.

I wish Sadie loved to swim in the pool. I'd go out & throw her it this evening! I might just do it anyway!

We are leaving VERY early in the morning to head out to our farm to water our poor garden & fruit trees and to gather up some tomatoes, corn & cucumbers and to let Sadie run like a maniac. Plan to be home by 11 to beat the heat.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hose her down and let her run!


----------



## Ddfred28 (Jun 26, 2012)

OMG -- that sounds hot 

We're still waiting for summer, well hoping, seems to be what we do every year! lol 

It's quite funny as Brian doesn't seem to like the rain yet, i have to coax him outside when it's raining -- that's something he's going to have to get used too! Can't wait to see his reaction, to snow!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

105 in the shade ! for PIKE it's a 45 min run in the morning ( 5am ) when it's in the 70's still have to V careful - after that just potty breaks and back to the A/C - at about 7pm drive to a spring fed pond and a couple of hours of swimming - works for PIKE & works for me


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our dog is crazy... He will choose to stay close to us over the air conditioned house. We are building a deck and there is no shade. We have to stop work and go inside often. At this rate we will never finish.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Up here in the Pacific Northwest we are still waiting for summer. Today rain and 70's....highest we have seen yet is like 88* and its July! Stay cool down there in the south and east parts. 8)


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We got 2 1/2 hours in this morning. Sadie played a bit, sat around a bit in the shade, "swam" in the pond (we call it vertical swimming - always looking for the bottom to put her feet down), chased her ball, chased a few birds. Plenty of exercise - but it was still in the 90's early in the am.

By 11:30 during our ride home is was 100 degrees. Geeze.....

But now there is a sleeping, twitchy, dreaming baby on my lap sitting in the air conditioned house with the ceiling fan on. Thank God for whoever invented air conditioning!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Well in York England,it's 12c and it's not stopped raining for 2 months this is supposed to be our summer..in fact it was the longest day two weeks ago, so it's going to start getting darker soon.....
thank god I have a Vizsla to cheer me up!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's very HOT in Michigan, with not a drop of rain in sight. My lawn is the color of straw, and quite crispy! Willie loves the heat, though, and I have to insist that he come indoors to cool off every so often. He has been missing his afternoon walks because his mom (that's me) won't go out in this heat. Morning walks only. We play keep-away out in the yard, but only briefly. I do not care much for this heat!!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> It's very HOT in Michigan, with not a drop of rain in sight. My lawn is the color of straw, and quite crispy! Willie loves the heat, though, and I have to insist that he come indoors to cool off every so often. He has been missing his afternoon walks because his mom (that's me) won't go out in this heat. Morning walks only. We play keep-away out in the yard, but only briefly. I do not care much for this heat!!


All the yards in my area look the same. I could tell ya the last time I have seen rain. Wont see it for awhole either, says the weather man! Just like Vizsla Baby, it doesnt matter how early I was to get up the lows are in the 90s and the humdity is horrible! Its HOT 24/7 . Jack doesnt mind the heat either. I'm fine with it too. I just cant let him stay out as long as he would like because I dont want my Jack to get heat stroke!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

62 degrees and cloudy today in Seattle. You all should come visit to cool off, and spend money at our hotels, restaurants, etc! 

We usually don't start "summer" until the 4th of July. And even then, it rarely gets above 80. We've had a few days of 70+ degrees and our Vizsla gets noticably hot and tired on those days- he is a weather weenie!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Hot here too! I don't think it dips much below 90, heat index-wise. It's coolest very early in the morning, but it still feels like mid-90s. No thanks! It's supposed to end for us on Thursday night. Can't wait! Jasper doesn't mind the heat too much, but when we get home from a walk or play at the park, he spends a little longer than usual lying on the floor cooling off. We've been toughing it out and timing everything so we're not out in the heat too much, but still not enough activity for Jasper. Only two more days! Wish we had somewhere nearby to swim (we're in the Land of 10,000 Lakes, but they don't allow dogs in most of the nearby ones!).


----------

